# LOTM - November 2021 (Thor865)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for November 2021 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

November 2021 Nominations:

1) bf7 - Lawn Journal









2) jskierko - Lawn Journal


3) Butter - Lawn Journal


4) Thor865 - Lawn Journal


5) Stuofsci02 - Lawn Journal


6) JerseyGreens - Lawn Journal


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I nominate @bf7 
He is killing it this month!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=26127&start=360


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Thanks @Chris LI!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I nominate @jskierko 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=25754&start=280
Really nice work.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@mowww please read the rules and edit a photo into your nomination above.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I nominate @Butter . It's time for some non reel mowed lawns to get a look.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=451855#p451855


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I nominate @Thor865. Let's get a November hat trick!!!

 Thor's 2021 Lawn Journal


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@bosox_5 Thank you!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> I nominate @Thor865. Let's get a November hat trick!!!
> 
> Thor's 2021 Lawn Journal


I like your thinking! Appreciate the nom!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

I nominate @Stuofsci02

He put in a ton of work with his Award KBG monostand project and his pics have showed that its paid off. It's one of the best monostand KBG projects I've seen.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=367872#p367872


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, we have some good ones this month!!


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

mowww said:


> I nominate @jskierko
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=25754&start=280
> Really nice work.


Thanks @mowww! Some really good lawns showing up here, happy to even be mentioned with them.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks @ronjon84790 …. I certainly appreciate the nomination. These lawns are all amazing!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

So many great choices.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This race is going to be fun to watch - envision a photo finish.


----------



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

I nominate @JerseyGreens.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=452330#p452330

I can't be the only one that gets excited when picture updates come out. Consistently one of the most active journals and an insane sophomore year lawn. Not to mention the amount of work put in while dealing with youngsters.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow, how are we supposed to decide? All great yards and journals!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks for the nomination @Dude ! Such great lawns and I'm honored to be a part of it this month.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

I just noticed this says 2020. I don't know about you but let's just move on from that year&#128517;


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wile said:


> I just noticed this says 2020. I don't know about you but let's just move on from that year😅


My apologies. I blame Autofill. I fixed it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats to @Thor865 for winning LOTM three November's in a row!

All of these lawns are on point. :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks @Ware and everyone old and new who enjoys partaking in my attempts at attaining the best turfgrass possible. They say the best things come in three, and at this juncture I will definitely agree.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Congratulations! @Thor865 
Your lawn is awesome!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Congrats! All these yards were very impressive.


----------

